# mount sco filesystem



## jimatqsi (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it possible to mount a filesystem from an SCO Unix/Open Server 5 system? If not, is it possible to restore a mag tape backup from the old SCO system to the new FreeBSD system?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think so


----------

